
KindleLendingClub Forced By Amazon To Rebrand; Now BookLending.com - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/13/kindlelendingclub-forced-by-amazon-to-rebrand-now-booklending-com/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Zeuf
Does any one here in hn use this?

